# Cracking tanks



## Chickenstrip (10/6/20)

Does anyone have any experience with cracking tanks? I’m talking specifically about plastic tanks. 

I’ve been stuck with a lemon based vape since lockdown started. I was under the impression that citrus would crack or melt my tank but I’ve had no issues since I started using lemon around 2 months ago.

Is it a slow process? Or is my lemon a lucky lemon?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (10/6/20)

Icy vapes or menthol vapes tend to do this, havent really experienced anything happen with lemon profiles or citrus profiles.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/20)

Hi @Chickenstrip , I think you either have a case of lucky lemon or chuck Norris plastic !

I think some citrus flavours don’t crack the tanks
And some plastic polymers crack while others don’t, I just don’t know which ones

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (10/6/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @Chickenstrip , I think you either have a case of lucky lemon or chuck Norris plastic !
> 
> I think some citrus flavours don’t crack the tanks
> And some plastic polymers crack while others don’t, I just don’t know which ones


It's probably a Tupperware!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/6/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @Chickenstrip , I think you either have a case of lucky lemon or chuck Norris plastic !
> 
> I think some citrus flavours don’t crack the tanks
> And some plastic polymers crack while others don’t, I just don’t know which ones




Perhaps it’s a case of both! I have no idea what kind of plastic it is in any case so can’t research it further.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (11/6/20)

I know that icy or citrusy juices in the steamtuners (I think they are polycarbonate) clear plastic tanks are a no go. Some say cinammon also causes it but I dunno 
I went through three tank sections like that. Costly exercise.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (11/6/20)

even one of my clear RDA caps cracked and my money is on the ice as the culprit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (11/6/20)

I have a clone Dvarw 16, ultem tank and nothing wrong yet. I had just about every juice profile in there. Sometimes adding menthol straight into the tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/20)

Resistance said:


> I have a clone Dvarw 16, ultem tank and nothing wrong yet. I had just about every juice profile in there. Sometimes adding menthol straight into the tank.



Ultem has no problem with tank cracking juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/6/20)

Resistance said:


> I have a clone Dvarw 16, ultem tank and nothing wrong yet. I had just about every juice profile in there. Sometimes adding menthol straight into the tank.



Ultem (PEI) doesn't crack with these juices.
Clear plastic tanks (PC) does crack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (11/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ultem has no problem with tank cracking juice.





M.Adhir said:


> Ultem (PEI) doesn't crack with these juices.
> Clear plastic tanks (PC) does crack.


So the clear acrylic type tanks has this issue.
I only had glass tanks this is the only ultem tank and was looking to replace some of the Zeus glass with this for durability. I had a few glass tanks break.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (12/6/20)

Resistance said:


> So the clear acrylic type tanks has this issue.
> I only had glass tanks this is the only item tank and was looking to replace some of the Zeus glass with this for durability. I had a few glass tanks break.


Apparently not all of them as mine is frosted and hasn’t cracked at all. Then again, it could be related to the lemon I have, which doesn’t give off the typical “zest” flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (12/6/20)

I use menthol, Koolada or ws23 in all of my mixes. The only cracked tank I had was an acrylic replacement for my Melo 3 tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

